# M14 in C.F. Temperate CADPAT.



## Skullboy (17 Jul 2004)

I though the members here would like to see pics of the C.F. Temperate M14 stock I just recently painted up for myself. ;D



















 I have also done the AR CADPAT.





  SKBY.


----------



## tacsit (17 Jul 2004)

Damn, nice lookin blaster you got there. Do you take orders, cause I'm planning on getting an M14 either next month or September and wouldn't mind getting it cammed up.


----------



## KevinB (17 Jul 2004)

Ed, I got to get my AR vest and the Shorty together for a pic.
PS nice work on the keeper...

more of the CADPAT AR shorty...


----------



## Skullboy (17 Jul 2004)

tacsit said:
			
		

> Damn, nice lookin blaster you got there. Do you take orders, cause I'm planning on getting an M14 either next month or September and wouldn't mind getting it cammed up.



 As a matter of fact I do take orders. I paint stocks that are sent to me, plus I also sell complete painted USGI M14 stocks with or without the cheekrest.I have some stock sets on order through my supplier.Not sure when they will be arriving. 

  For more info, look here on the www.canadiangunnutz.com website: http://www.canadiangunnutz.com/viewtopic.php?t=6082.Follow the link and you will see more sample of my work.IIRC, you will have to register on the site in order to view the topics.

  Kevin, YES, get a group shot of your gear. 

    SKBY.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (18 Jul 2004)

too much brown on the Cadpat.... if you look on your combats their is like 5% brown....


----------



## KevinB (18 Jul 2004)

I have a trial set - there is much more brown in them (and the material is better - go figure : )

 I think it looks great...


----------



## AlphaCharlie (18 Jul 2004)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I have a trial set - there is much more brown in them (and the material is better - go figure : )
> 
> I think it looks great...



trial set of what?


----------



## KevinB (18 Jul 2004)

CADPAT combats...


----------



## Tickles (14 Aug 2004)

looks amazing! forget about 5%


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Aug 2004)

Nice! back when I lived in Saskatchewan I used to own a CA M14, a Winchester made one. I sure enjoyed that rifle, and owned it for yrs before the CA restricted crap came in back in the early 90s.

Here in Australia, we have experimented in AUSCAMing F88s (AUGs) and F89s (Minimis), but the painted finishes just cant handle daily abuse by the troops, so the entire camming process has been halted for now anyways.

Good shooting!

Wes


----------



## pappy (1 Oct 2004)

where do I send mine?   lol nice job.  Always loved the M14, but I love my M16A3 too, gald I own both  hehehe ;D
oh and there's my M700 Tactical
and my......

Ahh it's nice not having a wife, so many toys one can afford   ;D


----------

